# modern tintype?????



## mysteryscribe (Jun 7, 2006)

okay, 

How about this.... 

take a 3x4 negative mask it off on a 4x5 piece of black index card. 

Put it along with a four by five sheet of film into a film holder. Might have to make my own no biggie... 

Expose it to white light making a 4x5 positive print on film... 

Tone the negative/positive... 

frame the negative with a piece of aluminum flashing as a back.

Modern tintype.... anybody ever done this


----------



## ThomThomsk (Jun 8, 2006)

No, but this month's Black & White Photography magazine has an article about Robb Kendrick and his tintypes of cowboys. Fantastic images, which look like they could have been taken in 1876, not 2006.

As I understand it, the finished image is a reverse positive on a metal plate. The difference with your process is that you are exposing a negative, not a positive, but otherwise the principle sounds similar. Apparently it takes him 2 or 3 hours to varnish the final picture, for reasons that aren't explained in the article.

http://www.robbkendrick.com/


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jun 8, 2006)

The varnish most likely is to protect the emulsion. I would most likely be very soft on the metal since the metal is non porous. The varnish would be a sealer and pretty true to what was available at the time. If he is shooting them directly on the tin they would be reverse images. The original tintypes were done that way.

Koday used to make a postive b&W film. I used some of it it was an interesting process.


----------

